# I made this book cover, but somehow I feel it doesn’t really click, could someone help me to know how can I improve this?



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)




----------



## SketchingRat (3 mo ago)

Honestly, at first glance, I like it! It would probably grab my attention if I was a small child in the target demographic.

Maybe it’s the order of the words in the title you find weird? I think ‘The King, the Monkey and the Trombone’ might roll of the tongue better. Or adding a simple ‘the’ before the trombone so that it reads ‘The King, the Trombone and the Monkey’.

Maybe a small border around the title itself could also help? You have one around the edges, but maybe there needs to be one around the words to bring a sort of focus and depth onto the title? Or making the title a bit smaller could help, since both the king and the monkey are very close to the title and your brain might unconciously think it’s a bit crowded?


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

SketchingRat said:


> Honestly, at first glance, I like it! It would probably grab my attention if I was a small child in the target demographic.
> 
> Maybe it’s the order of the words in the title you find weird? I think ‘The King, the Monkey and the Trombone’ might roll of the tongue better. Or adding a simple ‘the’ before the trombone so that it reads ‘The King, the Trombone and the Monkey’.
> 
> Maybe a small border around the title itself could also help? You have one around the edges, but maybe there needs to be one around the words to bring a sort of focus and depth onto the title? Or making the title a bit smaller could help, since both the king and the monkey are very close to the title and your brain might unconciously think it’s a bit crowded?


Thankyou so much for the detailed explanation! Now when i see the cover and re read all what you said, it makes so much sense! I ll definitely incorporate all what you said and give it another go. 🤗☺


----------



## cfrye007 (1 mo ago)

CuriousLearner said:


> View attachment 69892


Try using canva software you can create book covers and lots more. your artwork is beautiful canva can improve it a lot.


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

cfrye007 said:


> Try using canva software you can create book covers and lots more. your artwork is beautiful canva can improve it a lot.


You really think i got that ‘knack’? I ll definitely try Canva from now on. Can we upload our own designs or we need to use their elements only?


----------



## cfrye007 (1 mo ago)

CuriousLearner said:


> You really think i got that ‘knack’? I ll definitely try Canva from now on. Can we upload our own designs or do we need to use their elements only?


yes, you can upload your designs or use theirs which ever you choose. and there is a free version and a paid version


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

I honestly think it looks perfect! It may be the title causing problems though.


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

Janique said:


> I honestly think it looks perfect! It may be the title causing problems though.


Thankyou for the feedback 🤗
For the title, as suggested previously too - to make it smaller and make it in a box?


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

CuriousLearner said:


> You really think i got that ‘knack’? I ll definitely try Canva from now on. Can we upload our own designs or we need to use their elements only?





cfrye007 said:


> yes, you can upload your designs or use theirs which ever you choose. and there is a free version and a paid version


Canva surely is helping out a lot in book cover designs! Attaching 2 which I tried making in it, let me know what you think😊


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

CuriousLearner said:


> Thankyou for the feedback 🤗
> For the title, as suggested previously too - to make it smaller and make it in a box?


I think the font and size is fine, it's just the way its worded. The way the 'the's' are included don't make it read smoothly. I also think that the one you made looks better than the ones on canva


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

Janique said:


> I think the font and size is fine, it's just the way its worded. The way the 'the's' are included don't make it read smoothly. I also think that the one you made looks better than the ones on canva


Cool thanks!! I guess I’ll go with my instincts rather than a software, but of-course keep canva just for references 🤗


----------



## tatiana667 (1 mo ago)

i feel like monkey should look happier to counterbalance annoyance of king thou its just feeling


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

tatiana667 said:


> i feel like monkey should look happier to counterbalance annoyance of king thou its just feeling


Got it! 
Thankyou for the feedback🤗


----------



## Hiajarose (28 d ago)

CuriousLearner said:


> View attachment 69892


I love it! There is something flat about the background behind the words, it weighs me down so to speak, draws my eye away from everything else into the blue background. It needs something to draw me back up into the font and help my eye travel to the king and monkey, maybe a border around the letters, could try squeezing in the brown corners closer to the font too. Wish I could pin point it for you but you are so close, you got this! Keep up the great work, I'd want to read this book!


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

Hiajarose said:


> I love it! There is something flat about the background behind the words, it weighs me down so to speak, draws my eye away from everything else into the blue background. It needs something to draw me back up into the font and help my eye travel to the king and monkey, maybe a border around the letters, could try squeezing in the brown corners closer to the font too. Wish I could pin point it for you but you are so close, you got this! Keep up the great work, I'd want to read this book!


That was so encouraging!! Thankyou for the feedback, I ll work on it 🤗


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

Hiajarose said:


> I love it! There is something flat about the background behind the words, it weighs me down so to speak, draws my eye away from everything else into the blue background. It needs something to draw me back up into the font and help my eye travel to the king and monkey, maybe a border around the letters, could try squeezing in the brown corners closer to the font too. Wish I could pin point it for you but you are so close, you got this! Keep up the great work, I'd want to read this book!


I thought I was going to be the first to say this, but @Hiajarose beat me to it, haha. I feel the same way. Something about the background kept me from really focusing on the King and Monkey. Apart from that, and the wording mentioned in other comments, I agree that this looks great! You should share a link to the book once it's published and available. If it's a children's book then I might buy it for my kids!


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

lmoyer said:


> I thought I was going to be the first to say this, but @Hiajarose beat me to it, haha. I feel the same way. Something about the background kept me from really focusing on the King and Monkey. Apart from that, and the wording mentioned in other comments, I agree that this looks great! You should share a link to the book once it's published and available. If it's a children's book then I might buy it for my kids!


Thankyou so much for your feedback! It means a lot to me🤗
I wish this book were real… but it is an imagined book cover


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

CuriousLearner said:


> Thankyou so much for your feedback! It means a lot to me🤗
> I wish this book were real… but it is an imagined book cover


But now I want to read it! Haha. Maybe we should collaborate and get something published! haha.


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

lmoyer said:


> But now I want to read it! Haha. Maybe we should collaborate and get something published! haha.


Im in!!!😅


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

CuriousLearner said:


> Im in!!!😅


Alright perfect, so we need a plan on what it's about... My first suggestion is that we have a monkey 🐒 , a king 👑 , and a trombone 🎺 in there. 

It might be risky, but I think it might fit the cover 😂


----------



## CuriousLearner (1 mo ago)

lmoyer said:


> Alright perfect, so we need a plan on what it's about... My first suggestion is that we have a monkey 🐒 , a king 👑 , and a trombone 🎺 in there.
> 
> It might be risky, but I think it might fit the cover 😂


😂😂😂


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

CuriousLearner said:


> 😂😂😂


Okay, but in all seriousness, I totally want to do this now 😂 . Can you reach out to me via email and discuss ideas? I've always wanted to publish a kid's book but never thought about collaborating to get it done.


----------



## SketchingRat (3 mo ago)

The idea of a story that revolves around a monkey, a king and a trumpet seems to remind me of a short story I once read.

Something about clockwork nightingales with beautiful songs being gifted to a king, because the real nightingale that this king had wouldn’t sing. The real nightingale was caged and too sad to sing the song, if I remember correctly, but went back to singing after it was released into the gardens.

Maybe the monkey wants to make a song too… it’s just that monkeys aren’t really known for singing or playing the trumpet.


----------



## tatiana667 (1 mo ago)

that actually sounds great as idea for short illustrated book for kids


----------

